# Can pigs drink sour milk?



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2012)

I have a full gallon of milk that has never been opened but gone past the good by date by about 6 days.  I have not smelled it, but don't want to throw it out if they can drink it?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 1, 2012)

It's fine. It's probably not even sour yet.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 1, 2012)

Our pigs have had clotted milk and been just fine.


----------



## brentr (May 1, 2012)

Don't have pigs myself, but we raised a pair yearly for pork growing up on the dairy farm.  Great way to use untankable milk - freshened cows, medical treatments, etc.  We had a 55 gal. drum that we stored the milk in in the dairy barn.  That milk would turn just a bit, clot a little, and the pigs loved it!  My dad would fill a 5 gallon bucket with grain, then fill it with as much milk from the barrel as the bucket would hold.  We'd let that sit while we milked and then feed the pigs.  By then the mixture would resemble cold mush and the pigs couldn't get it down fast enough.

Your milk will be just fine for the pigs.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 1, 2012)

> if they can drink it?


Absolutely! Your pigs will LOVE it 

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 2, 2012)

Well.....my husband drank it!        

I got home last night and when we were eating supper.  I said, "I'm gonna give the pigs the milk in the fridge."   He said, "Why?"   I told him  because it was past the date.  He said, "It's fine  I opened it yesterday and theres nothing wrong with it!"  

So lessons learned:

1.  If it hasn't been opened even if the date is past, _it still may be good._

2.  If the date is past and you don't want to smell it, have your husband take a swig, _it still may be good._

3.  From all of you fine folks here, good or soured milk is a treat for the pigs.  _Its all good!_


----------

